# Purple birdseye maple openreed.



## bearmanric (Sep 30, 2015)

Here is a sweet Predator call it was stabilized by me in purple out of birdseye maple. The Toneboard is a YDD3 distress delrin toneboard. It was cnc machined in Michigan at Yellerdogs by me. Rick

http://img.Rule #2/albums/v68/bearmanric/calls2%20004_zpstlhjysbx.jpg

Reactions: EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 30, 2015)

Rick that's a beauty. You nailed the dye job perfectly. Someone will wear and use that proudly!


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 30, 2015)

Beautiful and I do not like purple


----------



## Kevin (Sep 30, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> ... I do not like purple



Commie bastard.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Sep 30, 2015)

Looks sharp Rick. My wife would want that. She is a purple freak!!! She is always telling me to make pink and purple calls. I been hesitant but that looks sharp.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 30, 2015)

Nice looking call Rick!


----------



## gman2431 (Sep 30, 2015)

Beautiful call! 

I see you're from the west coast but you machined this in michigan? You travel here much?


----------



## bearmanric (Oct 1, 2015)

Only to make my call parts. In the Irish Hills close to the Michigan speedway. Rick

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## myingling (Oct 5, 2015)

lookin good as always Rick ,,,, you got the dying down


----------

